# EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELEM-PA



## Myamom

The guy is supposed to be emailing pictures and description from his brothers computer this morning. He's got 2 nine yr. old GSDs - Hansel & Gretel. He got them from a breeder in Florida when he lived there. (He will be told he should at least try the breeder...although even the logstics are pretty tough IF they would even consider them)

Anyhow, he's had them since they were 8 wks old. He'd love to place them together but to save their lives will split up. As far as why he's giving the dogs up, I am not at liberty to post this information...but it is EXTREMELY urgent! He has placed his cats with his sister and brother but needs to find a home for the dogs. They're good with kids, cats, and other animals so that may be a big selling point for them despite their age. The poor guy was starting to cry on the phone, think he realizes he really screwed up and his animals are paying the price. I believe they're both sable - the male is 125# and the female is 115# so they're big dogs.

He's going to send pics hopefully this morning from a relative's computer. 

Due to his situation...he is out of time. 

I can be pm'd for contact info. 

Will post pics when I receive.


----------



## Ewilliams

Bless their hearts. I feel the urgency in your post and I truly feel for these two. Please someone help them.


----------



## dd

Any medical details - up to date on shots, altered, on supplements for arthritis??

Thanks

dd


----------



## Myamom

I will get that info. I have not been in direct contact with this man...He called someone else who in turn called me. I will call him tonight.


----------



## Myamom

I just called this man...he is very nice and loves his dogs VERY much!! He said they are great with other dogs. Great with kids...and have been great with a handicapped neighbors child. They are due now for their shots which he has offered to pay for if anyone can save them. They are spayed/neutered. They are not on any supplements/medication for arthritis...but he feeds a high quality food and is willing to buy a bag to go with them. His female has a little discomfort in her hip and has for a while. He feels it may be from a fall when she was young. He said they are fabulous dogs and love eachother very much. 

He loves these dogs very much and is pleading for someone to help them. 

(pics will be up as soon as I get them)


----------



## Myamom

p.s. He said the hip discomfort is subtle and does not slow her down....they love to run and play.

They sleep in his bedroom with him. They are very loved.


----------



## daniella5574

How heartbreaking!


----------



## dd

Has he thought about fostering or kenneling until he is in position to take them back?

dd


----------



## Myamom

I don't think this is an option...

(if it is...I will certainly update this thread)

As of now...he is desperate to find placement as his time with this is extremely limited...


----------



## moei

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Oh Cripes!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Bump for these dogs. I hope someone can help!


----------



## wsumner26

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

This is very sad.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Bump for these two!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

bump


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

trying to get a hold of the owner...his sister sent pics Sat. morning via email...but who knows where they went...I didn't get them


----------



## chjhu

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Any news here?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I just finally got a hold of the owner.I really feel for him. He is very upset. I asked him how long he'll "be gone"...he said at least a year. So...boarding that long is not an option. He would be willing to temp. board if more time is needed to find placement...although he is fearful of incurring big expenses. He has about a week to find placement. 

I should have pics tonight.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

p.s....he said his dogs sense something is wrong...he is trying to prepare them...and is not being as affectionate as usual...


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Mary Ann, you're killing me.....
Can you pull any harder on my heartstrings!!!
Now you're going to post pictures and bring me to tears...


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Another good reason to stay on the right side of the law.









Poor pups. I hope someone can take them.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

He keeps saying...I brought this on myself...and now my animals pay the price...he is very upset.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

How much longer do these dogs have?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I asked..he said about a week


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Any photos? 


Bet there is someone who would love these two










If you are interested --- post here will be happy to get anymore info on these two


----------



## Aeroforz1

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I know it's been posted before but anything we can do to get pictures would be great.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Since there is only a week







should this go to URGENT??



Please help, any fosters out there







???


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I talked to Jim this morning...he is waiting for his sister to call him this morning...so she can get the pictures to me. He is very depressed that she is taking so long and so much time has been wasted.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

1. His sister send me 8 pictures...and can you believe I can't open them because they aren't scanned for viruses...grrrr...and it won't let me forward them or anything. I emailed her back to ask her to try to send differently...have not heard back yet......
2. Camppappy's husband is going to travel down and meet the owner tomorrow and eval these two dogs.


----------



## dd

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Maybe he can take some pix?

dd


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

he doesn't have a digital camera


----------



## suerenn

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

How about a cell phone with a camera in it?


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

good idea! Let me ask!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

in the meantime here is what the sister in law sent to me for a write up...

These guys grew up in Florida, but have also lived in Vermont, so they are fine with sun or snow! Here is some information about them:
Pure bred Sable German Shepards - 9 yrs old
Hansel - nuetered male is approximately 125 lbs 
Gretel - spayed female is approximately 115 lbs
It is preferred that they go together if possible.
Good with children, other dogs and cats
Well mannered, house broken, and electric fence trained


----------



## chjhu

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Maybe she can e-mail the photos to someone else who has a different software/system and could open them.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Yes...a forum member with MAC has offered...we'll see if that works...


----------



## GT

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I haven't received any photos yet. Not sure how often SIL monitors her emails to see your request to re-send them.
I'll let you know as soon as I receive them.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks friend...

I'll call her in the morning if she still hasn't sent them to you.


----------



## GT

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Still no photos - will keep an eye on my emails.
Hope the eval goes well today. Maybe Camppappy will have two new houseguests to greet her on her return from Florida?


----------



## Myamom

*HANSEL AND GRETAL PICTURES!!!!!!*

GRETAL





























HANSEL




























GRETAL AND HANSEL


----------



## GT

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*



> Originally Posted By: myamom...here is what the sister in law sent to me for a write up...
> 
> These guys grew up in Florida, but have also lived in Vermont, so they are fine with sun or snow! Here is some information about them:
> Pure bred Sable German Shepards - 9 yrs old
> Hansel - nuetered male is approximately 125 lbs
> Gretel - spayed female is approximately 115 lbs
> It is preferred that they go together if possible.
> Good with children, other dogs and cats
> Well mannered, house broken, and electric fence trained


----------



## Fee

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

What a cute pair!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

They look very sweet









I pray for a miracle...and that they can stay together


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Finally....pictures!!! Thanks Mary Ann. I know you were working your butt off to get those! 
They look a little chubby....but well cared for. Hubby meets them today at noon. He's not an 'evaluator', but a dog lover and can give us the basics.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

They are so cute - ready made doggy family.



Can't wait to hear about your Husband's visit with these two beautiful pals.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

OK Here's the scoop...

Hubby just visited with Jim and the dogs. They are extremely friendly and social....didn't even bark. Jim lives in a semi rural area with no fence, but dogs go out and do their business and never run off. They are HOUSE DOGS!! A little fat...he's providing vet records and food information. May have original purchase info too. Jim loves these dogs and hopes for them to go together.
He doesn't know when he has to "GO". He may even get a call today. If he 'goes' suddenly, he has family who will keep that dogs at his house and feed and let them out. The only other alternative is to have them euthanized.......
So...........(I can see Mary Ann holding her breath!) We will take them in the next day or two. My husband has his Lincoln Town Car and can't take them today. (Why not? LOL) I had Jim sign a handwritten surrender form. I'm back in Pa tomorrow and we will go down on Friday or Sat to get them. We can keep them at our house until a home is found.....they should stay together.
REMEMBER.....THIS IS NOT THE END OF THE STORY!!!
We need HELP trying to place these two. I am not a rescue! Anyone who can post on their website, please let me know. All of you who have been so concerned....thank you...now lets get them a permanent home!


----------



## chruby

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Great news Camp!! I would hope a local rescue would take them in or at least courtesy post on their website.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Ok...where's the fainting smiley icon???? (ha...I guess what you said to me about your husband is true...lol)

This is NOT the end of this story...Corette does not have rescue help behind her. She is going to need help placing these dogs! 

Corette you know I will be right there with you!!! 

THANK YOU so much for getting them out of this sad situation!!!


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I just talked to hubby again. He says they must go together. They are extemely bonded.
He asked me...So when we take them....who's dogs are they?
I said....we pulled them...they're ours!
He said....OH SH#$!
So we WILL need help!


----------



## chjhu

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

We can post them on our web-page for you and help with home visits in the area, if you want it. It will be hard to place them without separating them though. Most people have a hard time handling one new dog at a time, let alone two.


----------



## raysmom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Is there any chance the man could take the dogs back when he gets out? I don't know how long he'll be gone for, but that way they could stay together.







Maybe CampPappy could be a long-term foster?









There's similar situation around here - my friend's neighbor is going to jail for 18 months and is looking for a long term foster for his GSD - he really doesn't want to give her up, but realizes there may not be any other option.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks Momtobeauandriley. Once they are settled I'll get you the info to post. I should be able to post them as an owner referral on SP's site also (have to check). We are in NE Pa...the Poconos. Ideally they would go together....but that's not written in stone. If they have to be separated, we'll deal with that when the time comes.
This guy will be away for a year+. Given their age, I think he wants them to have security and love in their senior years. Our problem is that we go to Fla in Dec and are gone for 4-5 mos. Taking 4 GSDs (those two and my two) to Fla is not possible. So we need to work on placing them.


----------



## chjhu

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

We'll be happy to post them and you can contact other PA and NJ rescues too. The more exposure the better. Hopefully they will be in their new forever homes by December.


----------



## Aeroforz1

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I will post them on petfinder under our rescue if that's OK with you Camp. I will also post them to a PA email rescue list. I just need your email so that I can forward any responses I get onto you. Thanks for helping them!


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks so much, but don't post them yet. I want to have them with me at the house and check them over for health and behavior before we put them out there. I'll feel better when I have my hands on them and get a gut feeling for how they act. We'll be picking them up this weekend, don't know exactly what day yet. We have his brothers contact info in case he goes before.
I will definitely let everyone know when I want them posted and keep you up to date on how they're doing.
Thanks for your help, I'll need it!!


----------



## Aeroforz1

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I'll hold off posting them but I sent an email out already. Sorry! If anyone contacts me I'll just tell them we're going to let them settle in for a few days before doing anything.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Wow, I'm off the boards for a teeny bit and all this happens! Thanks so much Corette and hubby for taking these two in. 

I hope you're getting their diet/exercise plan ready!









Two are very hard to place, as I'm sure you know, but hopefully there's someone out there who has room for these two sweeties.


----------



## romeosmom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

BUMP! Poor dogs!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thank you!! Mary Ann- love your idea of a fainting smiley icon!!


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Hubby talked to Jim yesterday. We will be picking them up on Tuesday. If Jim gets the call to 'go' before then.....we'll go immediately and get them. I'll update when we have them. Thanks to everyone who has offered to post them on their site. I'll give you guys a write up when I have them in hand and can better evaluate.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

My husband picked up Hansel & Gretal today and they are safe with us. They are VERY nice dogs. Very social and friendly, gave us doggie kisses. They were obviously loved and have been around lots of people. Both were playing in the backyard a little while ago.....very playful for 9yrs old. They've met my two GSDs through the fence.....a little barking, a little attitude, but they'll get used to each other, nothing serious. Seem to be healthy.....maybe a little arthritis in the back end. They are due for all their shots, so I will get that done next week and a basic check-up.
Both need to lose about 5pounds of hair and 10 pounds of body weight! Brushing and a bath are a must! Hansel looks like a red sable, Gretal is a lighter sable.
Once I get them vetted and have a better idea of how they are, I'll get the info up for those who are close enough to NE Pa. to post them on their sites. I'll be courtesy posting them on GSR-SP also. Since I'm doing this on my own, I'm thankful for any help I can get!
They are such nice dogs, good GSD temperament....it would have been sad to have them euthanized. They will make some one an instant perfect dog!


----------



## dd

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thank you for taking them in. Hope someone will want both as an "instant family".

dd


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Wonderful!!!!!!!!

(see my initial notes on the arthritic issue...I think the female...may be due to injury at young age...)


----------



## GT

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*



> Originally Posted By: CampPappyMy husband picked up Hansel & Gretal today...


Happy 1-week anniversary, Camp Pappy!! How are Hansel and Gretal doing?


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks for checking in! They are PERFECT. I can't find one issue with these two. Good in the house....calm....yet willing to play...good with strangers....good with other dogs. Hansel barked loudy and stood his ground when a stranger (to him) tried to get in his fenced in yard. That's a good thing, and he was fine when told it was OK and met the person. Just really great dogs. They were at the vet yesterday for a complete check up. Both behaved like troopers and Hansel cried like a baby when his nails were trimmed! Everything looks good. I will have the results of the senior profile (blood work) in 2 days and see if there's anything going on that we need to know about. They go to the groomer today....I've been brushing them daily and could make 3 or 4 dogs with the hair I got out of them!! They're getting lots of exercise and are already slimming down. Gretal was 88lbs and Hansel 110lbs at the vet yesterday. 

I think in another week I will be ready to post them (GSR-SP will post) and some others who have offered from this site. They really are bonded and will go together if at all humanly possible.

Thanks again for asking about them......and how we're doing! It means a lot since hubby and I are doing this on our own....YIKES!!


----------



## GrandJan

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks for everything CampPappy. You are their special angel.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Hansel & Gretal Update:
Both dogs are great! Easy to have around, obedient, playful and affectionate. Both are a little stiff in the hindquarters, but are getting supplements and maybe too much exercise!!
I need your help in finding them their forever home. As you may remember, my husband and I took these dogs on our own and we are not a rescue. GSR-SP has listed them on their site for adoption with contact info coming to me. Anyone near NE Penna that could post them would be helpful. Below is the write up and pictures! Thanks everybody for your help!
Contact info should be: [email protected]


Write-up:
Hansel & Gretal came from a home where they were very much loved. Their owner, however, fell on hard times and had to make the painful decision to find them a new home. They are brother and sister, nine years old and have been together their entire lives. Hansel is a big boy who is very affectionate. Gretal is sweet natured and loves to give little kisses. Both dogs love to be with their people, get along with men, women, cats and other dogs. They are wonderful examples of the temperment of the German Shepherd. Both have just been to the vet, are up to date on vaccinations, Heartgard & Frontline and have had their senior bloodwork done. They are quiet in the house, very obedient, yet ready to play and love to swim. If you feel you can provide Hansel & Gretal with the loving home they so much deserve, please email Corette at [email protected] Application, references and a home check required.


----------



## Clare

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

bump for Hansel & Gretel... they are beauties!!!


----------



## Patsy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

You are my hero of the month, Corette!

I know what it's like financing the care of emergency intakes, I must finance all my rescues vetting which almost always includes vacs and altering (I'm SO happy when I do get an altered GSD!) from our personal bank account. 
And you have double duty here.

If you are interested in helping Corette and her angelic husband







with the expenses incurred, please pm her!

Thank you again for being their guardian angel.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks for the recognition......it's a labor of love.....they are just great dogs. Keep them in mind for a possible home.....we're making every effort to keep them together!


----------



## canineresq

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Do you need them posted on Petfinder or has someone done tha already for you? If not let me know and I will put them on my site for you. I am located in Northeast PA also ( up around Tunkhannock ) so they will be listed on a site in your same geographical location. Just let me know.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Thanks Ray
Yes they are on Petfinder through GSR-SP. I also just got an email from SASRA.....they are posting them for me also. Keep them in mind for a good home.....they are no trouble at all and very sweet.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

They look GREAT! Wish I could take them.


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

GREAT NEWS!!!

Hansel and Gretal have their forever home.









A great lady, who has awesome referrences and always adopts seniors, is taking them into her home on June 28th. She has a lovely home and an inground pool for them to swim in. These two should be the poster dogs for senior adoption. I am so honored to have been able to take them and find them this wonderful home

Another great save!!!!!







A big thank-you to all who helped me through this process.


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

HURRAY HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much Corette for taking a chance on TWO seniors that had to stay together....and sticking by them....and making that dream come true!!

TWO MORE SENIORS WITH A HAPPY ENDING!


----------



## mmackey

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

So glad to hear that these two are able to stay together and it sounds like they are going to be living the life!! Thank you Corette for making it possible for them to stay together and finding them their final forever home..


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

That is WONDERFUL news! Thanks so much for fostering these two and for finding them such a great home!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

I am so happy for them!! thank you for giving them the chance they deserved!!!


----------



## Borrelli21

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Woohooooooo! Thank you!


----------



## raysmom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

<span style="color: #000099">Wow!! How great is that?! And they've got their own in-ground pool!! Can I go too?? 







</span>


----------



## CampPappy

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

A happy ending!!
Today Hansel & Gretal went to their new mom! We all cried! Hubby and I are going to miss them, but they have a great home.

Sue with Hansel & Gretal (with her daughter Heather who also has a GSD!)


----------



## raysmom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Awwww, what a wonderful ending! Everyone looks so happy! Thank you for helping Hansel and Gretal find their new home!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: EMERGENCY - HANSEL/GRETAL NEED RESCUE -BETHELE*

Yes...everyone looks very happy









What a wonderful ending! Great Job!!


----------

